# New feral kitten... beautiful!!



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

And in neem of an equally beautiful name!

We were calling her Rosemary... as in "Rosemary's Baby" based on our first night with her (she bit three people!). We're thinking she's pretty feral, but she's warmed up nicely. She's still very skittish about sudden movements and noises, only eats at night when we're gone... but is very sweet and affectionate.

She doesn't meow either... its the weirdest noise I've ever heard something so cute make! We had a client ask if we had some sort of bird in the back when she heard her. I've got a video of one of the techs having a nice long conversation with her, and will probably link it in a bit... until then enjoy the pics! 

Anyone think she may have something "wild" in her? She looks like a regular cat... but her markings are really different - the colors in her fur and the marks on her face... and her fur is very thick and plush feeling... and that sound is just so wild!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She's adorable and she does look like she's got something exotic in her


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow! Such an adorable face. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> She doesn't meow either... its the weirdest noise I've ever heard something so cute make! We had a client ask if we had some sort of bird in the back when she heard her.


Does her "meow" sound more like the cross between a meow and a purr? Tooties does not meow either. She makes a noise like what I described above.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Interesting colors!! And such a cute face!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is absolutely precious!!! She looks a lot like my late, beloved kitty who was named Clara. Funny thing is Clara didn't meow either and hardly purred. She mainly just made a cute little chirping noise.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The video is here:

http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/kitten.html

There are a few more pics (I'll add more as I take them) and the video is at the bottom. It'll probably take a while to download... can't figure out how to make it smaller.

For anyone who can't get the video - its not a meow at all. Imagine the type of sound a tiger cub makes... the sort of growly yell type sound. Its exactly what she sounds like, some sort of wild cat baby.

The video is adorable. A girl I work with will have conversations with her forever... they'll go back and forth and back and forth, the kitten sounds like she gets madder and madder. I think she's calling her dirty names and not knowing it! :lol: 

So I definately think she needs a very exotic name... any suggestions?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Everybody has to download that video! I want that kitten. :heart 

As far as I name, I was thinking of Sarabi, Simba's mother from the Lion King. My suggestion probably comes from the fact that I just saw the Lion King, but I love that name. I think it sounds very regal and exotic. 8)


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I was kind of liking the name Asia. Don't know if anyone else will... but it seems pretty. Either that, or Lynx. I think something short and sweet will do her justice


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She looks just like a lot of ferals here in the UK, the same kind of face/colouring.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She's adorable


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> For anyone who can't get the video - its not a meow at all. Imagine the type of sound a tiger cub makes... the sort of growly yell type sound. Its exactly what she sounds like, some sort of wild cat baby.
> 
> The video is adorable. A girl I work with will have conversations with her forever... they'll go back and forth and back and forth, the kitten sounds like she gets madder and madder. I think she's calling her dirty names and not knowing it! :lol:


You know, this kitten's meow sounds a LOT like the string on a weed trimmer as it spins through the air! 

I wonder if that is how her vocal cords developed or if that is a characteristic of the breeds she has in her?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Y'know, that sounds like a vocal chord deformity or injury. I've only heard vocalizations like that from cats that were very old, or had injuries and illnesses that affected their vocal chords. 

Nothing about her demeanor suggests she is trying to make any _unique_ vocalizations, only attempting to "meow" and that is what comes out :lol: 

At any rate, she's a real cutie :luv


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

*be still my heart!* She is soooooo cute!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG :!: She is too cute!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

She has such sleepy eyes!

Beautiful little one. So precious.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitten! :luv


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll give her a home!!! I even have kitten food all ready to go!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So, is she named yet???


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

She still isn't named yet. Nobody seems that interested in putting much though into it (that's where you all come in!!)

I still like Asia, though I can't really picture calling her that... I think it needs to be something pretty and exotic.

hmph.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What about Isis? 

That gorgeous girl needs a name!! :yellbounce


----------



## LLamia (May 26, 2005)

How about Akasha?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

When I saw her, I thought of the name Cleopatra! She's an adorable cat.

Very exotic markings...they do remind me of a wild cat. I'm going to look in my animal encyclopedia and see if I can find a similar cat.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jessie, check out this link for Bengal kittens:

http://www.hdw-inc.com/babies2-21-01at5wks.htm

The pictures here look similar to your kitten, especially around the face.

This one explains the breed -- very interesting background:

http://www.hdw-inc.com/ourcats.htm

EDIT TO ADD LINK


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

How about Saffron or Ginger , she has those colors around her little face. So cute


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jessie, how is the little one doing? Is she becoming more acclimated to people? From the video, it seemed as if she really wants to be around people by the way she tried to climb in the lap of the one tech.

I bet in a reasonable amount of time, she will make a great pet.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

She's such a sweetheart now. I think she had it in her the whole time, she just wasn't sure we were good people 

I think she spends more time out of her cage than in it these days. As soon as she starts crying (which is sounding much more normal as days go on!) someone goes and picks her up. One of the vets is usually spied in her office with the baby in her lap  its precious!

I'll take lots more pictures tomorrow at work and post them. A receptionist wants me to print some out so she can make a poster for the lobby. Everyone loves her!


----------



## DannyBoy17 (Jun 8, 2005)

Such a cutie!

Sorry, but whats the difference between a normal cat and a feral?

--Dan


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

As for a name for her.....What about Egypt? It is an exotic and beautiful place, not to mention mysterious. IMO it seems appropriate since she all of those things plus an absolute treasure. Oh wait, Egypt has a lot of treasures in it too. :wink:


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

omg that video was so cute!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

well apparently she is Pandora now. I really dislike it, but its entered into the computer and written all over the place, so Pandora it is.

Grrr! :evil:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is that lady meowing in the video or is that the kitty? I think the lady is meowing and the cat is hissing, too funny and cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Such a cutie!
> 
> Sorry, but whats the difference between a normal cat and a feral?
> 
> --Dan


Feral cats are wilder than normal cats. Feral cats aren't handled and have to get used to people before they actually warm up to them.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

the girl and cat are going back and forth... and she's just "talking" not actually mad, its just how she normally sounded.

I need some new videos (and pictures!) because she's getting bigger and sounding much more like a normal cat! I think a lot of it has to due with some of our more vocal boarders sharing space with her... still the prettiest little thing I've ever seen!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> And in neem of an equally beautiful name!
> 
> We were calling her Rosemary... as in "Rosemary's Baby" based on our first night with her (she bit three people!). We're thinking she's pretty feral, but she's warmed up nicely. She's still very skittish about sudden movements and noises, only eats at night when we're gone... but is very sweet and affectionate.
> 
> ...


What cuties


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Good thing I don't live near there: I'd be adding yet another kitty to my brood! :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Gorgeous cat! Love the markings on her.


----------

